# Toby needs a foster home/Seattle Bellevue



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

*Toby a 12 month old golden retriever/collie mix needs a new home.* He lives three doors down from me. I contacted Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue in Seattle to see if they could help this boy. 
There's is no foster homes available with the rescue groups closest to me at this time. 
This dog is so sweet and loving and look so golden. He is alway getting out of the fence and running around the neighborhood. The owner bought him for their daughter who left for college this year. They are unable to care for him and want to find him a loving home. I know there are so many golden retrievers that need homes on the list. I am working full time and can't foster or add a new dog to my pack right now. Could any one around the Seattle/Bellevue area foster him until they could place him. I would hate for him to go to the Humane Society in Bellevue.

This their reply:


"I called the owner last night and talked to her daughter as she was stuck in Bellingham. The daughter said she was sure her Mom wanted to place the dog. I explained that we potentially have transportation for this weekend - someone who travels to Leavenworth every other weekend could bring him back with her - but we'd need to know and make plans. They would need to transport Toby to Leavenworth. I didn't go into detail with the daughter but we would need to have the paperwork filled and preferably in our hands prior to making arrangements because all too often, we spend time making arrangements and people don't follow through. At this point, we don't have a foster home for him anyway so waiting 2 weeks would be better. We just got an urgent intake from one of the local shelters for a young male so we're scrambling for a foster home for him. Worst case scenario - if we need to take him we might have to turn him over to the Humane Society in Bellevue but he'd likely have a better chance at getting adopted there than he would through us."

Does anyone have any ideas for helping this boy..
Thanks
Pam and Shasta
Entiat WA


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ray was looking to adopt and then had a health issue. I wonder if he is reading the forum and up to fostering? Are you out there Ray? Not sure of the location though.


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

*foster home goldens*

*I don't want to forget this boy in need of a foster home too.

We just got an urgent intake from one of the local shelters for a young male so we're scrambling for a foster home for him.*

Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue 
serving western Washington state 
www.egrr.net <http://www.egrr.net/>


----------

